# Fledge being hen-pecked to Death by friend or Foe?



## Bustergates (May 1, 2007)

GREETINGS: I'm on the tail-end of netting-out a colony of pigeons on my balcony. I culled all the eggs but missed one, which is now a fledgling in jeopardy being hen-pecked to death by some kind of friend or foe. It's in a sheltered box at the edge of the balcony where I left a gap in the netting. Problem is during clean-up, the fledge became the center of some kind of combat that resulted in deep pecks to its crown, which I applied salve to and was healing until it was pecked open again by either a lurking predator or God forbid its own mother-hen? I know there's a pigeon nursing it (I can hear it squeaking) and some kind of predator occasionally pecking it, and there's often one or two adults at its entrance, but I don't know if the two are the same. Before I arranged the jerry-rigged coop, it was loose on a ledge fledging its wings while clinging vertically to the window screens, and I almost think it was safer there. What should I do? Thank you.

[email protected]


----------



## Dnayoungmula (Jun 25, 2013)

Mabey another pair decided to move into the nest


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you could always take it in and feed it till it eats on it's own as it sounds like that may be soon and do a soft release when he can fly well. or try to find a rehabber in your area that can take him in.


----------



## Bustergates (May 1, 2007)

*Fledge being hen-pecked*



Dnayoungmula said:


> Mabey another pair decided to move into the nest


You're right, i think another potent pair were trying to move in, i thought they'd leave an injured fledge with a wound alone but i guess not, lost track of the fledge, but i think he's coping better now out of the box. I like Pigeons & Doves but some of 'em ain't too smart or nice, and they ought take lessons from cats about burying their poop too


----------



## Bustergates (May 1, 2007)

What do we supposed to click-on at 'Pigeon-Talk' to update our own posts? ... can we crosspost to different forums?  and speaking of fighting and losing feathers ... how do nursing fledges fare and recover after being seriously hen-pecked and losing flesh, blood and feathers from the crowns of their thin little skulls? ... it was attacked more than once and i applied salve a week ago and it's hugging the ledge now and appears to be healing but i don't see any fuzz, fur or growth up there yet ... how long does it take? Will it ever grow back? And if not, can pigeons survive bald up there w/o anything on their heads? Thanks and sorry for repetition.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It may have a thin spot there untill it gets its adult feathers, it should be fine and flying soon if not already.


----------

